# Plow Truck Driver Wanted Downriver, Mi



## brookline (Aug 13, 2009)

Looking for an experienced and detail oriented driver for our company truck.
Need; Chaufer License and Medical card. One year experience minimum


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

brookline;1426843 said:


> Looking for an experienced and detail oriented driver for our company truck.
> Need; Chaufer License and Medical card. One year experience minimum


I'm interested.....Im Tired of Working for who i do..........:laughing:

Good Luck with your Search..I will keep my eyes open for you....Thumbs Up


----------



## brookline (Aug 13, 2009)

Matson Snow;1426943 said:


> I'm interested.....Im Tired of Working for who i do..........:laughing:
> 
> Good Luck with your Search..I will keep my eyes open for you....Thumbs Up


Lol. Thanks Todd


----------



## RMJenterprises3 (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm interested, Im in Dundee


----------



## RMJenterprises3 (Jul 11, 2012)

I just realized when you posted this, sorry


----------

